# Male Malinos -- Saved from LA Shelter -- SoCal



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

"Frisco" Male Malinois Available for Adoption -- Aguanga (near Temecula in SoCal). I'm fostering him. He's a very sweet dog that has been through a lot. Picked up as a stray in central Los Angeles very thin. He was scheduled to be put down and we got him out of the shelter just in time and became aware of Frisco through an internet story on him. Now he is here at my place and has pretty good weight. He's still lame on one front leg where there are scars. Scars seem fresh so I hope he heals and becomes sound. He's a big, happy, good looking boy. 

I have Frisco posted on my Web Page: http://www.pawsnclaws.us/needhomes.htm Contact information on the site or email me directly from WDF. 


Follow-up story on Frisco.  
  http://www.examiner.com/dogs-in-national/update-frisco-deathrow-dog-has-a-new-lease-on-life


----------

